# I... actually met a girl!



## Aaron L (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, Ive only met her once, a few month ago.  We just said hello and she doesnt even remember it   But we really met on MySpace because of our mutual best friends.  Unfortunately she lives 3 hours away in pittsburgh 

 Weve been talking on MySpace for the past month, and we just started talkin on the phone.  I finlly got the nerve to call her yesterday since she had given me her number a few eeeks ago, and she called me back today.  

Im planning on taking a trip this week and stay for few weeks to visit my brother and my friends who live down there, and I set up a date with her.  My very first date   Were going out to dinner and a movie, and she wants to take me to a club and make me dance  

This is very exciting for me, one of the happiest things thats happene to me in a long, long time, and I just wanted to share.  Something is actually going right for me for once   Since my back surgery Im feeling much better, I had such extreme pain in my left leg that I could barely walk and I couldnt sleep more than a few hours at a time.  Now that is taken care of (just have back pain left, but they cant do anything for that.)  And now this happens... for the first time in a long time I feel like life is worth living!


Well, I just wanted to let you all know.  I consider the community at ENWorld to be friends, and I wanted to tell all of my friends know about my good fortune.


----------



## reanjr (Oct 2, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Were going out to dinner and a movie, and she wants to take me to a club and make me dance




If necessary, you can probably pick up some Darvcset for your back at the club


----------



## the Jester (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, cool!   Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 2, 2006)

reanjr said:
			
		

> If necessary, you can probably pick up some Darvcset for your back at the club





Ive actually got a bottle of 120 darvocet sitting right here bedise me.


And dilauded, and percocet.  

And some left over morphine sulfate that just made me itchy all over and vomit, so I stopped taking it.


My bedroom is a pharmacy.  I cant wait til I dont need any of this anymore and can flush it or otherwise get rid of it.  Ive been really scared Ill get dependant on it becaue Ive been taking so much, but every time I woul try to go even a day wthout it I was literally crippled with pain.  As soon as my back starts feeling etter it all gets chucked except for some emergency darvocet.    


Right now Im on hour 34 or so without sleep, so I apologize for any spelling errors or general goofiness.


At least I didnt get a week long spinal headache out of this surgery.


----------



## reanjr (Oct 2, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Ive actually got a bottle of 120 darvocet sitting right here bedise me.
> 
> 
> And dilauded, and percocet.
> ...




In that case you can make some money at the club.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

does she know this is your first date?  i hope so - i finally managed to get my first date at age 23 (yep, low self-esteem ain't fun) and i don't think the girl was aware of my inexperience, and when i finally got out on the date i creeped her out aplenty and she wanted nothing more to do with me.  

my second date, with another girl (a year later), was far more successful as i made sure not to fail to inform her of my lack of dating.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, Im 30, and Im pretty sure she knows about my inexperience between our mutual friends and everything.  I dont want to freak her aout about it, Ill try to be subtle.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

that's a good call. not freaking her out is key.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 2, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Well, Im 30, and Im pretty sure she knows about my inexperience between our mutual friends and everything.  I dont want to freak her aout about it, Ill try to be subtle.




Vocabulary Suggestion: 
She is not a "girl" she is a woman 
You are not a "boy" you are a man


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

indeed.  

although i've met more than a few ladies over the age of 30 who still refer to themselves as "girls" as much as "women", so you kind of have to get a feel of where she is coming from.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, Im kind of taking a cue from her, she refers to herself as a girl, so Im just going with what she says.


No disrespect or condescension intended.  Some people like to keep themselves young, I guess


----------



## ssampier (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats! 




			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Vocabulary Suggestion:
> She is not a "girl" she is a woman
> You are not a "boy" you are a man




good point.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2006)

i call my wife "my girl" all the time, and she seems to like that just fine.


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 3, 2006)

Hoorah for you Aaron.  Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the date!

I had a Pharmacy very similiar to yours for over 5 years. I think the trick is to take them when the pain can't be dealt with. When you start taking them because you just don't want to deal with the pain is when you have to worry about the addiction.

Simply: take it when it hurts like h***, don't take them when you just don't want to hurt.

Like I said, 5+ years. I haven't taken such drugs for 7 years now. The ones I take now are much milder and I'm usually able to go weeks without takng them, because it hurts so much, not because I don't want to hurt. I hurt everyday, all day, but I can deal with it, most of the time, without drugs. I think that is the key between "good use" and addiction.


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 3, 2006)

No advice to offer myself, I'm 28 and I've never dated in my life... so all I can do is to wish you luck


----------



## Henry (Oct 3, 2006)

Aaron, congrats, and Rel's advice seems to apply here:

1) Have fun, and 
2) Don't care (or the ladies corollary: "don't become emotionally invested on the first date.")

1) If what you are out doing on the date is fun for you (and her of course), it'll show unconsciously in your actions and mannerisms. Whether the date pans out or not, you're still having fun.

2) Not caring means try to ease up on "what the future holds" and "what the date means", etc. and enjoy the time out for what it is - time out with a close friend. If it develops into more, then great, and if not, then you don't get stressed about it. And it usually subconscious ALSO shows up in your mannerisms and such for the date.

I Hope you have a good time and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys 


Im definately going to have fun, were going to see the Illusioniist.  And so far we seem to get along great together, such that she seems like someone Id want to be friends with if she were a guy.  Shes on the same intelligence level as me, she has a similar sense of humor, and we have the same politics and like to talk about them, so we will have something to talk about 

Plus we have several mutual best friends, and they are all kind of silently rooting for this to work, I guess.  I know theyve been telling her all about me, and she seems to liek what she hears.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2006)

well, sounds like you've got it going fine so far!

good luck from a fellow late bloomer!


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 3, 2006)

Watch out for them thar womenfolk....

Dangerous animals they are...

'afore I knew it one captured me and look what happened....

Thar be children!

Two of 'em!  

My wallet's turned into a black hole and now I'm required to read Dr. Seuss on a daily basis...


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 3, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Watch out for them thar womenfolk....
> 
> Dangerous animals they are...
> 
> ...




Well ... maybe Aaron actually WANTS children eh? My younger brother is that way ... and I am DYING to be a nice uncle who will spoil his nephews and nieces rotten!  

No kids myself. I am not married. Do not plan to get married. And do not plan to have kids. Ever. Long story. But I love children and am more than willing to spoil other people's kids! I'm practicing to be a "grandpa type" for many years now.

But, to be fair, I have already warned both my brothers.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to have children   Im already practically the father figure to my 2 and a half year old niece.  I just dont know if it wuld be responsible of me to pass on my Tourette Syndrome, ADHD, and Degenerative Disk Disorder riddled genes to offspring.


I just got done talking to her again, and I just found out she is an amateur fashion model.  Her 3rd shoot is not too far off.



Wow....


I just hope the universe isnt setting me up for a big fall.


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 3, 2006)

Cheer up Aaron. Just a little bit at a time. Nice and slow. 

And if you feel really bad about being irresponsible about passing on any physical problems you might have there is always the possibility of adoption. Either way the questions require some thought and self examination! BUT it is wonderful that you are more than willing to be a father! We need more children raised by parents who deliberately wanted them and werenot just an "accident" or what not.

I have known some people (actually one of them is a friend I have known since nursury school!) who were regarded as an unexpected accident and whose birth was the cause of the husband leaving the wife b/c he did not want children. A sad story. Kids feel that very deeply - heck, anybody at any age would!

I am very happy for you though!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 4, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I just hope the universe isnt setting me up for a big fall.




well, that's entirely dependent on what you make of it.  if this is just a date, then that's all it is.

if she has said to you, "hey, if this date goes well, i'll be with you forever.  if it goes poorly, i'll do my best to ruin your life and break your heart" then obviously it's more than just a date.    (in fact, if she actually did say any of that, i'd be more than a little concerned.)

baby steps, aaron.  if you keep things in perspective, one bad date isn't going to ruin your life or break your heart.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 4, 2006)

Good point


----------



## ssampier (Oct 4, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Watch out for them thar womenfolk....
> 
> Dangerous animals they are...
> 
> ...




That sounds more like pirate talk than Dr. Seuss.

Hmmm, Dr Seuss Pirate....


----------



## ssampier (Oct 4, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Wow....
> 
> 
> I just hope the universe isnt setting me up for a big fall.




Dude, don't think like that. The universe isn't out to get you.*




*actually I think he lives in Maryland.


----------



## grimwell (Oct 4, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I just got done talking to her again, and I just found out she is an amateur fashion model.  Her 3rd shoot is not too far off.
> 
> Wow....
> 
> I just hope the universe isnt setting me up for a big fall.



Here is your worst case scenario. You go out on this date with her, things don't go great, and that is the last time you ever see her again outside of MySpace.

Even with that worst case scenario there is a huge bright side. I don't know many guys who can say they had even *one* date with a model who is doing photo shoots... so you get a good story either way.

"Did I ever tell you about the date I had with a model?"
"No way man! What happened?"
"I got nervous and dumped a soda in her lap, that pretty much ended the date!"
"Hahahaha! Cool. Was she hot?"
"Dude, she was a MODEL! Hello?"

Ya'll may not talk that way in your parts, but you get the point.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 4, 2006)

Im just being nervous, I admit.


----------



## Arravis (Oct 4, 2006)

I dated a model in my youthful days and I look somewhere between an overweight Kramer and sasquatch. She was very insecure and self-conscious, I like someone more comfortable in their own skin. Anyway, not that she has any of those issues of course, just bringing up that models do date quite a variety of guys .


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, Im finally going down to meet her on Friday   Our friend and his girlfriend are driving us down and were all going out with some other friends who live down there.  Im staying with my friend and my brother for 2 or 3 weeks.  

Her and I have several things planned to do   Se said shes taking me dancing weather I want to or not, were going out to a Japanese resteraunt and to see the Illusionist.


I hope I dont screw this up!  Thank you for all the advice, everyone.  I will take it to heart, I need all the advice I can get.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 5, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Well, Im finally going down to meet her on Friday   Our friend and his girlfriend are driving us down and were all going out with some other friends who live down there.  Im staying with my friend and my brother for 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> Her and I have several things planned to do   Se said shes taking me dancing weather I want to or not, were going out to a Japanese resteraunt and to see the Illusionist.
> 
> ...




Just relax and be yourself.  Simple advice but I know it can be very hard to follow sometimes, especially when you're trying to impress someone.  Like others have said.  The worst that happens is that the date goes horribly wrong and you never see her again.  You're not ruining a really close friendship if things don't work out.  There's really no down side here so you have nothing to worry about.

Of course, I'm not the one going on the date so I can say those sorts of things.      If I were in your position I'd be in trouble for one because I'm already married, but I would probably be nervous.  It's natural to be nervous.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 5, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> It's natural to be nervous.




Yes it is.  In fact, she's probably nervous too.


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 5, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Her and I have several things planned to do   She said shes taking me dancing whether I want to or not, we're going out to a Japanese restaraunt and to see the Illusionist.
> 
> 
> I hope I dont screw this up!  Thank you for all the advice, everyone.  I will take it to heart, I need all the advice I can get.




Hey! Japanese food! My favorite! 

I never liked to go "dancing" myself.

 I wish you luck my good sir.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations!

Out of curiosity, since you've met her through mutual friends, does she share the same interests as you, such as RPGs?

However, it doesn't matter whether or not mutual interests are shared; the ability to be yourself around the other person and for them to accept you for who you are is of much more importance in my opinion.

Enjoy yourself and have fun!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 5, 2006)

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Out of curiosity, since you've met her through mutual friends, does she share the same interests as you, such as RPGs?
> 
> ...



Good point. Of course, it helps if she is a gamer 

Good luck Aaron. Be yourself and anytime you feel yourself getting overly nervous, just stop and take a deep breath. If she notices, just blame it on pain


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, not exactly RPGs, but she likes fantasy and video games and anime, and she played EverQuest for a few years.  I talked to her before about my 70th level dark elf necromancer on EQ and she was impressed, heh  

So, if things work out, Im going to try to introduce her to D&D.  

That would be awesome.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2006)

i wouldn't go crazy on the topic of geekery, unless she seems to be right there with you, though it seems she's at least somewhat comfortable with that sort of thing.  

save the D&D-introducing for a bit unless she clearly displays an interest in learning more.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 6, 2006)

OH, it would be definately be a while.  Im not going all geeky on her.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 6, 2006)

I am glad to here your good news, and hope that all is well with your back (my father has had a number of back surguries because of Degenerative bone disease, so I have dealt with growing up with it as a part of life).  

About the geekiness, If you can talk to her about your character and she's impressed I am sure that eventually you will convert her to D&D, just don't dm her yourself I have learned the errors of DMing gals I was going with it isn't pretty. 

Best advice I can give be yourself, and make her laugh...laughter is the true key to a persons soul...so stock up on the jokes


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks   Thats what Ive been trying to do.  When Im not all nervous I guess Im actually pretty funny (so peopel tell me)  The only problem is Im noervous mot of the time.  

Ive gotten her to laugh on the phone tno, so I think Im doing OK.

Im not sure hats going on with my back.. I guess I have to go back for more surgery in two months or so.  I forget the reason they said (Im kind of spaced out from the painkillers right now) but its nothing major, they just have to go back in and check something out, and maybe finish smething they missed.  

I know its not a usual thing, but Ive had spme many unusual things happen with my back that Im just letting them take care of it.  Ive already been through enough, I cant really stop it now.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 6, 2006)

The only real reason why my father had to have the extra surgeries (at least initialy is that they left small particles of bone in when they sewed him back up the first time. 

A story you migh appreciate... Once My father was walking on the beach (long beach CA)
And a beggar man came up and showed him a knife wound in his arm, and then asked for change...My dad chuckled and showed him the scar on his back from the surgery and then said no I don't have a quarter but can you spare a buck...

I really do hope that you have a good time on your date. PS


----------



## Hellefire (Oct 6, 2006)

Oooh...70 necro...mana please! 70 chanter myself  Unfortunately my computer chair broke so I'm spending more time around the gaming table lately. Wierd the little things that affect our lives.

All good advice so far. The advice I would add, isn't so much as advice as it is experiences I've had, from very good to very bad and from girls in my home town in Alaska to girls in different countries whose language I don't really speak. Interestingly, I've learned a lot through retrospective thinking.

1. Be yourself. Always good advice. There isn't much use finding out if you and another person will get along with a faked version of yourself - unless you want to keep faking that as long as you know them. A large part of that is be honest, to the extent that you don't lie. At least, if you plan to have any kind of friendship/relationship with the person for an extended period of time. With all that in mind, I think it is normal for people to exxagerate stories, put their best face on, and downplay their self-perceived faults. I think that's all ok (mainly because I do most of those things myself), as long as it is kept honest.

2. Intensity is an interesting thing. I am a fairly intense person myself, but with fluctuations - sometimes I feel very intense, sometimes I feel very laid back. I have found a wide variety of responses (in myself and others). For me, I find that someone being 'passionate' about something - anything - gives them more character and I like that. On the flip side, if someone is super-passionate about something that I know nothing about or am not interested in, or am passionate about the other side of, I will appreciate that they have passion then almost immediately hope they change the subject. I also notice that people who are relatively on the same 'wavelength' tend to feed off of each other. If there is an interesting topic that both of you are into, you'll go more and more into it, getting louder and talking faster usually, and it'll be a great connection. My suggestions on that - if you're both very laid back, or very passionate about the same thing, it will all be good. If one of you is passionate but the other isn't, or if you are passionate about different things, I suggest trying to get the annoyed/freaked/worried vocie in your head to shut up and lsiten to the girl. Try to relate whatever she's talking about to something you know about, and talk about that - new and interesting connections can spawn their own conversations that can sometimes be more interesting than re-hashing old information.

3. Topics and talking. People like to hear about other peoples lives and thoughts, but they also like to talk about themselves. If you find yourself talking a lot, pause a minute and ask her a question about herself. If you find yourself talking a WHOLE lot, its sometimes appropriate to laugh and apologize about talking so much first. If she is talkin ga lot, let her if it doesnt bother you, but still throw in a thought here and there when she pauses for breath. I find it helps to have a few topics that she might find relatively interesting ready to talk about - an uncomfortable silence isn't necessarily bad, but a lot of them usually are. Also - when she is talking - listen to her. Don't just wait for your turn to talk (though preparing your thoughts isn't bad), but really listen to what she says.

4. Body language and facial expressions. This is a science in and of itself, and I don't begin to know much about it. But, try to notice how she acts/reacts when you are talking, dancing, etc. Obvious ones are leaning toward you when she's interested in the conversation, glazed look in her eyes when she isn't, etc. Also, it's probably different for everyone, but I look people in the eyes when I am talking to them. I think eyes say a lot, and its hard to explain until you try it. Some people might find it wierd or intense or intimidating or something, I dunno, but I generally do it and think its a good idea.

5. It's all flexible. I have found that very good situations turn out not so good and very bad situations turn out great, at times. I don't mean worry about it - I mean notice it. One of the best saving graces I have found if things are going 'wierd' is to really be myself. As in, act like I'm hanging out with a guy friend and just relaxing. Relaxing is good - it helps me think more clearly usually.

6. Do whatever is right for you. I have been babbling much more than I expected about dating tips - but I am on my third wife and may not be the best source for this kind of thing . Despite my fathers feelings, I think everyone has to learn from their own experiences (and mistakes at times). So, read all the random things I typed, but go with whatever works for you (and hopefully her).

I'm going to stop now before I sound like Dr. Ruth. Great luck, and let us know how it goes. Because I am married (again) I am going to date vicariously through you .

Aaron

p.s. if my advice helps, just make sure she says my name a lot


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 6, 2006)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> Best advice I can give be yourself, and make her laugh...laughter is the true key to a persons soul...so stalk up on the jokes




It might be better if he "Stocks" up on jokes, we don't want her to know he is a stalker (yet)


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 6, 2006)

And here I thought stalking up on jokes was some polite reference to asparagus or mushroom based vegetarian humor?  :\  Oh well....


----------



## ssampier (Oct 7, 2006)

Vegetable humor, aint it great.   



			
				Hellefire said:
			
		

> 3. Topics and talking. People like to hear about other peoples lives and thoughts, but they also like to talk about themselves. If you find yourself talking a lot, pause a minute and ask her a question about herself. If you find yourself talking a WHOLE lot, its sometimes appropriate to laugh and apologize about talking so much first. If she is talkin ga lot, let her if it doesnt bother you, but still throw in a thought here and there when she pauses for breath. I find it helps to have a few topics that she might find relatively interesting ready to talk about - *an uncomfortable silence isn't necessarily bad*, but a lot of them usually are. Also - when she is talking - listen to her. Don't just wait for your turn to talk (though preparing your thoughts isn't bad), but really listen to what she says.




[drunken frat guy]
Make out with her, dude! Whooooo!
[/drunken frat guy]


----------



## Hellefire (Oct 7, 2006)

"[drunken frat guy]
Make out with her, dude! Whooooo!
[/drunken frat guy]"

Best advice I've seen here so far 

Aaron


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 7, 2006)

Oops well Stalking up on jokes might be necessary concidering the fact that he's nervous...

Sorry it was rather err...umm late yesterday when I posted that....

Set stupidity factor to zero...(last errant post edited for stupid blonde moment)/ PS out


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 7, 2006)

We could always pretend Im going joke hunting, then Ill be stalking up on jokes!


I go down to meet her tonight.  Leave here at 4, should get there around 6-6:30.


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Oct 8, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> We could always pretend Im going joke hunting, then Ill be stalking up on jokes!
> 
> 
> I go down to meet her tonight.  Leave here at 4, should get there around 6-6:30.




Needless to say, we demand a full report ASAP.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 9, 2006)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> Needless to say, we demand a full report ASAP.





That's why we said it


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, I got down here yestersay with my friend and his girlfriend.  She came out an hour later and we all had something to eat and went to a few different bars, and thne went to a frienss house (I didnt know this friend, though.)  She wasnt too talkative, every time I tried to start a conversation she kind seemd to just back off, so I just let her alone for the most part.  

My friend and his girlfriend had been arguing a bit, and by the time we got to this house they were having a full blown fight, screaming and yelling at each other.  After about a half an hour of that, the girlfriend came storming out, got my stuff out of her car, abd she and my friend headed back to our home town 3 hour awaym stranding us both at this guys house.  A guy she knew took us out to a bar, where I called my friend who I am staying with to ask to pick me up, and I explined teh situation.  He didnt have a car, so I ended up staying at this gusy house that I didnt really know (later after I got to his house I realized I had been there before and had actually met him a few months ago).  We stayed out for a few hours, and got along well enough, but she still didnt really seem very interested in talking to me.  She ended up sitting next to me but I think that was just the way it ended up and not intentional.

On the phone before I headed down yesterday she had asked me if I wanted to go horseback riding today, but with my back I really couldnt, so I asked her if she wanted to do something else today but she said she was going to spend the day with her friend.  We are supposed to go out to have dinner and see a movie tomorrow night, but Im not sure if she really wants too or is just being polite.  


So, not really a good weekend.  Im stuck here for a week and Im nto sure how Im getting home.   


Great time.


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 9, 2006)

Oof. Well, the next time you're on a bad date with a woman, you'll be able to say, "Man, at least this isn't as bad as that one date!" Chalk it up to an exceptionally rocky experience and keep trying - you're probably going to have some more crappo dates before you hone your mad dating skillz and find the one you click with, but that's the way it rolls, and eventually you may just find someone awesome.

Oh, and is Greyhound a get-home option for you?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 9, 2006)

any experience counts - and hey, it probably wasn't anywhere near as bad as your projected worse case scenario was it?  

get back on that horse and ride!  i waited a whole year before asking another girl out after my first date, but being gunshy will get you nowhere!

maybe this girl had other reasons for seeming disinterested.  if you get another chance to talk to her again, see if you can feel out where she's coming from.  if she seems disinterested again, then your instincts were probably right.  if she tells you she had a fight with her mom or a bad day at work or something she might give you another shot.

but if you were right the first time, just remember there are plenty of other fish in the sea!  i found my lovely wife online, and she was not the first girl i met that way!


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, we are still going out tueday night.  Saturday was just hanging out since we were all down for a saturday night.  My friend who lives down her and is pretty good friends with her said she was probably just in a really bad mood because she had a really bad night friday, and that I shouldnt worry.  She even said herself she was in a really pissy mood.  I mean, weve gotten along really well on the phone, and she had called me a few times.  

So I dont know, Im hoping tuesday goes well.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 9, 2006)

cool, good luck!


----------



## Shadeus (Oct 9, 2006)

She was nervous on top of the bad mood.  I wouldn't read too much into it.  She was unsure of herself and didn't really want to let you know that.  At least you are going out on Tuesday.  Ideally, you would have asked if she could have gone to get grab a quick lunch of something today just to keep in her mind.  But with it being 5pm on the east coast now, that's out of the picture. 

Maybe just a call though could do wonders.


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 9, 2006)

Surreal.   

Part of my was giggling through your description and the other part was groaning "Oh NOOOO. No, no, no, no."

Well I hope the Tuesday thing works out better. Perhaps the two of you will come to look at it in a humorous light - a common reference point and whatnot.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 9, 2006)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> She was nervous on top of the bad mood.  I wouldn't read too much into it.  She was unsure of herself and didn't really want to let you know that.  At least you are going out on Tuesday.  Ideally, you would have asked if she could have gone to get grab a quick lunch of something today just to keep in her mind.  But with it being 5pm on the east coast now, that's out of the picture.
> 
> Maybe just a call though could do wonders.






Well, the good news is that I _did_ ask her to have lunch today, but she had stuff to do today and didnt have time to take te bus downtonw for just a little bit.  She had to cancel our plans for tonight because she found out she has to get up early tomorrow, but she said she doent have to do anything thursday and we reschudled for wednesday night.  My friend im staying with is giving us a ride wednesday, and were going to just stay at his place that night.  

So, my friend told me to stay optimistic, he has known her for years and is really good friends with her, and he said that if she wasnt interested she would just flat out tell me.  I was really bummed out earlier when she cancelled, and considering the way the trip started it seemed like this was all just falling apart, but things seem to be working out, and Im trying to keep my spirits up.   


So I hope to God this works out!


----------



## ssampier (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, the past is past. Ride what you have of your future, even if it's not with her.

It sounds like at least you're trying to keep your spirits up. Keep it up, we're rooting for you (even if some our comments are "teh funny").


----------



## Marchen (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 10, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Well, I got down here yestersay with my friend and his girlfriend.  She came out an hour later and we all had something to eat and went to a few different bars, and thne went to a frienss house (I didnt know this friend, though.)  She wasnt too talkative, every time I tried to start a conversation she kind seemd to just back off, so I just let her alone for the most part.
> 
> My friend and his girlfriend had been arguing a bit, and by the time we got to this house they were having a full blown fight, screaming and yelling at each other.  After about a half an hour of that, the girlfriend came storming out, got my stuff out of her car, abd she and my friend headed back to our home town 3 hour awaym stranding us both at this guys house.  A guy she knew took us out to a bar, where I called my friend who I am staying with to ask to pick me up, and I explined teh situation.  He didnt have a car, so I ended up staying at this gusy house that I didnt really know (later after I got to his house I realized I had been there before and had actually met him a few months ago).  We stayed out for a few hours, and got along well enough, but she still didnt really seem very interested in talking to me.  She ended up sitting next to me but I think that was just the way it ended up and not intentional.
> 
> ...




Don't stress it a friend that knows her well said she is honest and doesn't string people along it may just have been an bad start. (Espescially with another woman going postal), just relax and attempt to surround yourself, and her with a more calming setting (if at all possible). Sticking with a mutual friend is a good plan (at least at first), And even if you are not able to go horseback riding you might suggest a walk (If there is a beach or something nearby that is more naturish try that). Also on tuesday find a fun, neutral, and unusual game to play or if all else fails pictonairy (or any game that can make people interact in a way that shows something about that person at the same time). (I don't recommend clue)
And keep your chin up...

****My own news flash I have met a new gal too*****

While not my first time, it is the first in a long time (mainly due to lack of interest). Our first date was to the local coffee bar for the blues night we played chess and she wooped me baad.


----------



## ssampier (Oct 10, 2006)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> ****My own news flash I have met a new gal too*****
> 
> While not my first time, it is the first in a long time (mainly due to lack of interest). Our first date was to the local coffee bar for the blues night we played chess and she wooped me baad.




 Sweeeet.


----------



## Wystan (Oct 10, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> ...and Im trying to keep my spirits up.




Wow, on a quick read I actually thought that said trying to keep my pants up...I have noclue why?

May you charm her as you wish.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 11, 2006)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> ****My own news flash I have met a new gal too*****





Great!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Aaron. I agree with a previous poster that she was probably just nervous and that coupled with a pissy mood could have made her come off as disinterested. Just keep your cool and think of this as establishing a friendship that may or may not go somewhere. Don't get yourself worked up so that you get bummed out if she isn't the one. Of course, I don't believe in the whole "the one" thing, but that is another thread.  Remember, a good adventurer doesn't head straight to the dragon's cave at first level. First he goes to the kobold cave and then to the orc caves and then the hobgoblins, etc until he gains enough experience points


----------



## grimwell (Oct 11, 2006)

I too met a girl this week -- she claims to be my wife and said I should spend less time on the computer. 

Jokes aside, keep plugging man. The ship's still floating and you just need to have a good time with the time you will have together. Don't stress it out too much over the strange things that have happened so far, you are just building up for some good karma.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 11, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> I too met a girl this week -- she claims to be my wife and said I should spend less time on the computer.
> 
> Jokes aside, keep plugging man. The ship's still floating and you just need to have a good time with the time you will have together. Don't stress it out too much over the strange things that have happened so far, you are just building up for some good karma.




Did you happen to drink Mcdonalds Coffee


----------



## grimwell (Oct 11, 2006)

Coffee is foul ichor -- but yeah you noticed


----------



## BOZ (Oct 11, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> I too met a girl this week -- she claims to be my wife and said I should spend less time on the computer.




wait - i thought that was my wife??


----------



## ssampier (Oct 12, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> ...Remember, a good adventurer doesn't head straight to the dragon's cave at first level. First he goes to the kobold cave and then to the orc caves and then the hobgoblins, etc until he gains enough experience points




 Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 12, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> Coffee is foul ichor -- but yeah you noticed




Especially McD's Coffee


----------



## ssampier (Oct 12, 2006)

Why am I getting that "McDonald's Girl" song in my head?



			
				Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> Especially McD's Coffee




[hijack]
I mean their new "premium blend" coffee is okay. Most take-out coffee is really weak, so I won't hold it against them. Burger King's "Big Joe" is okay, too.

[/hijack]


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 13, 2006)

I am more of the chocolate covered expresso bean type of guy


Aaron I hope your day went well (on tuesday), My own second date is tomorrow night we are going hiking in Mt. Lassen Nat. Park


----------



## Aurora (Oct 13, 2006)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> I am more of the chocolate covered expresso bean type of guy
> 
> 
> Aaron I hope your day went well (on tuesday), My own second date is tomorrow night we are going hiking in Mt. Lassen Nat. Park




So, I guess the first date went well  Hinking is a good second date. Good luck!

How did things go Aaron?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 13, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hinking is a good second date.




I always heard the rule was "No hinking before the third date"!

-Hyp.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 14, 2006)

LOL 
That's what I get for typing while on the phone and watching a toddler.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 14, 2006)

That was great. Yeah we are going to climb to the top of a Volcano always a good second date


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 14, 2006)

Ha, finally got some internet access.  

Well, we finally went out last night, and had a great time   We went to a diner to eat, went too a movie (the Illusionist, really good, she liked it a lot) then went out to a coffee place for some tea, and finally stopped by a fiend of hers for a bit sho she wanted to introduce me too.  He friend is a professional painter and sculpter, and she gave me some clay to work with when I said I had always wanted to try sculpting.  She apologized for postponing so lonh, she had a bad time this week (but said thet last night was the high point of her week ) 

Shes going away for the weekend, but we are going out again on monday, and then Im coming back down to Pittsburgh in a few weeks and were going too go out again!


So, I think it went well   I got a hug and another date, so Im guessing it went well, at least.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Ha, finally got some internet access.
> 
> Well, we finally went out last night, and had a great time   We went to a diner to eat, went too a movie (the Illusionist, really good, she liked it a lot) then went out to a coffee place for some tea, and finally stopped by a fiend of hers for a bit so she wanted to introduce me too.  He friend is a professional painter and sculpter, and she gave me some clay to work with when I said I had always wanted to try sculpting.  She apologized for postponing so long, she had a bad time this week (but said thet last night was the high point of her week )
> 
> ...




That is good to hear.



> A fiend of hers




Sounds fiery


----------



## Aurora (Oct 14, 2006)

That's what I was thinking Sidran 

Glad to hear things went well guys.


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 14, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> does she know this is your first date?  i hope so - i finally managed to get my first date at age 23 (yep, low self-esteem ain't fun) and i don't think the girl was aware of my inexperience, and when i finally got out on the date i creeped her out aplenty and she wanted nothing more to do with me.
> 
> my second date, with another girl (a year later), was far more successful as i made sure not to fail to inform her of my lack of dating.




That's a valid point.....avoid talking about things like disasters with ex'es, or previous dates, or lack of dating experience.  Women seem to tend to like confidence in men.

Unfortunately, it seems a fair number of gamers have confidence issues.  I've had guys in my group creep out the non-gamer women in my life by making comments about how nice it was to meet some nice women, that they've never had a date, or kissed a girl etc.  When coming from a 30-year old man that a woman has just met, it's inappropriate, and can make people uncomfortable.

Stick to positive things.  And be yourself.  I you're interested i nher, be sure to ask questions about her.  And most of all, good luck!   The dating game can be both very fun, and exasperating at the same time.

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Ha, finally got some internet access.
> 
> Well, we finally went out last night, and had a great time   We went to a diner to eat, went too a movie (the Illusionist, really good, she liked it a lot) then went out to a coffee place for some tea, and finally stopped by a fiend of hers for a bit sho she wanted to introduce me too.  He friend is a professional painter and sculpter, and she gave me some clay to work with when I said I had always wanted to try sculpting.  She apologized for postponing so lonh, she had a bad time this week (but said thet last night was the high point of her week )
> 
> ...




Congrats!

Banshee


----------



## Mycanid (Oct 14, 2006)

Hoorah! Well good sir ... I hope everything continues to turn out well.

Slow but sure, eh? Seems to work.

But what do fungus know about such matters anyway? [Shrugs]  :\


----------



## Ferret (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome, hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Ha, finally got some internet access.
> 
> Well, we finally went out last night, and had a great time   We went to a diner to eat, went too a movie (the Illusionist, really good, she liked it a lot) then went out to a coffee place for some tea, and finally stopped by a fiend of hers for a bit sho she wanted to introduce me too.  He friend is a professional painter and sculpter, and she gave me some clay to work with when I said I had always wanted to try sculpting.  She apologized for postponing so lonh, she had a bad time this week (but said thet last night was the high point of her week )
> 
> ...




see - there you go!  go aaron, go aaron, it's yo birfday


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 21, 2006)

Finally going back home tonight (two weeks away makes me hoooomesick) but Ill be back in a few weeks and were going out again.  Weve been talking on the phone a lot.  She actually woke me up with a call at noon today   Unfortunately we couldnt go out this week, she got really sick, but we talked on the phone a lot (in between her hacking up her lungs)


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 21, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Finally going back home tonight (two weeks away makes me hoooomesick) but Ill be back in a few weeks and were going out again.  Weve been talking on the phone a lot.  She actually woke me up with a call at noon today   Unfortunately we couldnt go out this week, she got really sick, but we talked on the phone a lot (in between her hacking up her lungs)





Talking on the phone is a good way into a great friendship if nothing else, glad to here you are doing well and I am sure we all hope she gets to feeling better


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2006)

you are getting more and more XP every day.


----------



## ssampier (Oct 22, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you are getting more and more XP every day.




I wonder what class he's going put his levels in


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 23, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I wonder what class he's going put his levels in




I'm guessing Commoner!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 23, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Commoner!
> 
> Olaf the Stout






Screw that, I'm going for Duskblade training!






 ...know any?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 24, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Screw that, I'm going for Duskblade training!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I hear that they are pretty strict on enforcing the optional training rules for that class.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## ssampier (Oct 24, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Commoner!
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Crap. I must have put mine in Expert (useless knowledge)


----------



## Aurora (Oct 24, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Crap. I must have put mine in Expert (useless knowledge)



LOL. I have a lot of ranks in that.


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, Elaina doesnt want to see me anymore.  We got pretty drunk together Halloween night and she told me a few stories about ex boyfriends. and asked me about some of mine, and I had to tell her that I've never had a girlfriend before and she was the first girl I ever went out with.  She got a weird look on her face and said that kind of freaked her out, and then didnt really say much to me the rest of the night.  Then the next day she sent me a text message saying she would be my friend but she didnt want a long distance relationship.  Its funny,. but it never seemed to bother her before that night.  Thenm when I asked her if it would have worked out if I lived in pittsburgh too and she said yes, but she had never even considered it so it didnt matter, it really hurt.  She hadnt ever considered it?  Then why had we been talking every day for the past month and gone out twice?    


I dont understand, and Im feeling really numb and empty so I dont really want to try to understand right now.  


That same night my dog died.  I'm not kidding at all.  He was fifteen, and Ive been pretty well devastated by everything.

I have another back surgery on tuesday.  Im almost hoping I dont wake up from it.


----------



## Mycanid (Nov 10, 2006)

Whoa ... when it rains it pours. 

I'm so sorry this all happened to you like that. It hurts when either thing happens, let alone one after the other.

God bless you Aaron. We all in here will be here for you if you need to talk more about it. Sometimes talking/thinking out loud helps.

For what it is worth ... I will pray for you too.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 10, 2006)

Man, I'm sorry to hear this.  Sorry that it didn't work out with the girl and I'm really sorry about your dog.

Sometimes people do things that you just aren't going to understand.  You'll feel crap for a while, and there's no harm in a little bit of self-pity (we've all been there), but the best thing you can then do is put her behind you as a learning experience, not harbour any bitterness, and move on to the next cute girl that you'll meet.

Good luck with the surgery next week.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 10, 2006)

Man that sucks, especially about your dog.  There's plenty of other girls out there that you could date, but losing a dog that you've had for 15 years is a lot harder to get over.  I feel for you.

And in regards to the girl, sure it sucks now, and it may take a while to get over but you will eventually.  I think the best thing is to get right back on the bike and try again.  If you meet another girl you will quickly find yourself saying, "Elaina who?"  And hopefully you have learned from the experience and are more confident about yourself and being around women for next time.

When life hands you lemons, just try and make some lemonade.  Hopefully your luck will turn around soon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aurora (Nov 10, 2006)

That sucks man. I too am sorry to hear this. It wasn't meant to be. A "break-up" of any kind is NEVER easy. Even if it was only a couple dates and a lot of phone conversations. It just takes time to get over it. Things WILL get better and it will hurt less. Just think though, the next time you go out with a girl it _won't_ be the first time. My condolences on your dog as well.

Good luck on Tuesday. Try to stay optimistic, it's not good to go into surgery feeling that way. ((HUGS)) -Aurora


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, you now have a story to tell her about an ex. If you're feeling mischievous and want to push some guilt, you could send her an email that says "Now that I do have an ex-, here is that story you asked about"...



			
				Aaron L said:
			
		

> We got pretty drunk together Halloween night and she told me a few stories about ex boyfriends. and asked me about some of mine, and I had to tell her that I've never had a girlfriend before and she was the first girl I ever went out with.  She got a weird look on her face and said that kind of freaked her out, and then didn't really say much to me the rest of the night.  Then the next day she sent me a text message saying she would be my friend but she didn't want a long distance relationship.  It's funny, but it never seemed to bother her before that night.  Then, when I asked her if it would have worked out if I lived in Pittsburgh too and she said yes, but she had never even considered it so it didn't matter, it really hurt.  She hadn't ever considered it?  Then why had we been talking every day for the past month and gone out twice?



Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm really sorry for you, Aaron. Both things happening at once just magnifies everything. It'll get better. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2006)

hey man, sorry to hear about it.  but you know what?  hardly anyone lasts very long with the first person they date (my coworker's and exception to the rule; he's been with the same girl for 10 years, and they met in HS) but it's an important experience for all of us.

i don't know if i posted it above (i'm sure i did, but my memory is pretty short-term so let's have another go) but when i went out on my first date, i was 23 and the girl was creeped out by me afterwards.  i was gun shy, and didn't ask another girl out for a whole year.  that lasted a couple of months, and had a pretty lame ending.  about, oh, a year and a half later i met another girl, and married her about 2 years after that.  

don't give up!  i used to think i was hopeless, and really got myself depressed about it.  it wasn't until i realized that i could be happy *without* a relationship that a relationship practically fell in my lap!  oh, the irony!


----------



## ssampier (Nov 13, 2006)

Good story, Boz.

[small town guy]
Well, looks like that horse was a bit too wild for ya. It bucked you right off the saddle. It's best to dust yourself off, get yourself a clean shirt, and try another young filly that's not quite so wild, I reckon. 
[/small town guy]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 13, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> don't give up!  i used to think i was hopeless, and really got myself depressed about it.  it wasn't until i realized that i could be happy *without* a relationship that a relationship practically fell in my lap!  oh, the irony!




You'd be surprised how often that happens.  I think it is because it shows when you try too hard to make something work.  A desperate person doesn't come across too appealing a lot of the time.  On the other hand, if you are comfortable in the fact that you don't *need* to be with someone else it can make you more desirable.  People seems to like things that are a bit of a challenge to get.  The thrill of the chase and all that jazz.  If you are throwing yourself at someone (not that I'm saying that's what you're doing Aaron   ) people tend to think, he'll always be there if I need it.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, *Aaron*, that sucks.  On the bright side, if you ever want to write a country song, you're set for material!

Figuring out relationships is really no fun, and when folks pull stuff like this on you, it's awful.  But if you keep working at it, the chances are excellent that things will eventually look up for you.

Daniel


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 17, 2006)

And if your next girl friend asks about your past, just smile and say, "I don't kiss and tell.  Or *anything* and tell."  Be coy.  [grossover-generalization] Women like that[/grossver-generalization].

I'm sorry to hear about your dog.  My daughter's dog died about a week ago, so we can empathize with you.

And (finally!) I hope your back surgery went well.


----------



## variant (Nov 18, 2006)

You are better off without someone that would do such a thing.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 19, 2006)

Saw you posting in another thread Aaron.  Good to see you made it through the back surgery.  How did it go?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I'm alive.  It's debatable weather that's a good thing or not, however.  I've been laying in bed for a week in a pretty good amount of pain.  I feel very lonely and empty.


Thank you for asking Olaf   It made my day.  I don't have very many people who care if I'm around or not.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 20, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Well, I'm alive.  It's debatable weather that's a good thing or not, however.  I've been laying in bed for a week in a pretty good amount of pain.  I feel very lonely and empty.
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking Olaf   It made my day.  I don't have very many people who care if I'm around or not.




No problems Aaron.    

I may only know you through a messageboard but I'm glad that you made it through ok.  I know thing may suck right at the moment but you never know what may be around the corner.  Life has funny ways of working sometimes.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## grimwell (Nov 21, 2006)

Hit on the hot nurses buddy!


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 26, 2006)

well now my incision is infected, and i think im leaking spinal fluid again.  my back sting and the incision is all red and puffy.  I havent had painkillers because the pharmacy said the prescription is filled out wrong, and the hospital isnt allowed to issue another.  but i managed to find  bottle of rum tonight so thats working as painkiller!  all my "friends" are in town but no one came over to see me like they said they would.  Oh well I shouldnt have expected them to really.

i just drank  my botttle of rum and watchd Transformer the Movie and Tombstone by myself!  


WHo needs anyone else!!    people suck!!  



god i hate life


----------



## Aurora (Nov 26, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> well now my incision is infected, and i think im leaking spinal fluid again.  my back sting and the incision is all red and puffy.  I havent had painkillers because the pharmacy said the prescription is filled out wrong, and the hospital isnt allowed to issue another.  but i managed to find  bottle of rum tonight so thats working as painkiller!  all my "friends" are in town but no one came over to see me like they said they would.  Oh well I shouldnt have expected them to really.
> 
> i just drank  my botttle of rum and watchd Transformer the Movie and Tombstone by myself!
> 
> ...



I am sorry man. That sucks. Will your doctor be able to fill out a new perscription for you?


----------



## chakken98 (Nov 30, 2006)

_Aaron, 
       Dude, I admit you have it ruff at the moment.  Your dog passing (which I understand as my dog of 17 years just past as well), your back problems (which is a bummer), and the issues with that girl and all.  But it appears that you have alot of friends here and they seem to be willing to lend an ear.  Which is more then most people have now a days.  

and hey at least you aren't married going on 4 years and come to find out your wife might be a lesbien....That sucks.... :\ 

Anyway, I hope the issues with your back are clearing up.  Take care    _


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 1, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _and hey at least you aren't married going on 4 years and come to find out your wife might be a lesbien....That sucks.... :\  _




  :\ 

Care to elaborate?  I imagine that would come as a big shock.

I know a lady that lived down the road from my house that left her husband and children to live with another woman.  Her lesbian lover also left her husband and children.  The two husbands ended up moving in together (for financial reasons, not because they were gay).  Very strange situation.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 1, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am sorry man. That sucks. Will your doctor be able to fill out a new perscription for you?





My doctor got me a new prescription, yup   Hopefully i wont have to take them anymore before long.  I dont want to get any more dependant on them than I already am.  I need them to get to sleep.  I have urinary urgency from all my back surgeries, ot feel slike I always have to pee as a result of bladder nerve damage, and the painkillers numb the sensation so I can sleep.


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 1, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _Aaron,
> Dude, I admit you have it ruff at the moment.  Your dog passing (which I understand as my dog of 17 years just past as well), your back problems (which is a bummer), and the issues with that girl and all.  But it appears that you have alot of friends here and they seem to be willing to lend an ear.  Which is more then most people have now a days.
> 
> and hey at least you aren't married going on 4 years and come to find out your wife might be a lesbien....That sucks.... :\
> ...





I'm sorry, that really sucks


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 1, 2006)

_Aaron, Glad to here your feeling a little better, got your meds and all.  Hopefully you be back up and running (not literaly) soon.  




			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		


  :\ 

Care to elaborate?  I imagine that would come as a big shock.

Olaf the Stout
		
Click to expand...



Aaron not trying to steal thread just answering question.  I've had a feeling that something has been wrong for the past few motnhs.  We are having a few issues at the moment, which are being worked on but I think that something had happened between her and her best friend.  Just from observing the way she acts and talks to her on phone.  So I decided to look at her text messages (normally would never do as I'm not a nosey person) and found a few that implied that something had happened.  Haven't said anything to her yet, as I love the hell out of her, and I want to be sure I'm not observing something that is just a private conversation about "girl stuff" or a humorus jest via text message.  

But still what I saw doesn't seem to funny to me.  Either way though I'll manage to try and make it work...And if it don't we still have a strong friendship for one another, and I still have my children   





			
				Aaron L said:
			
		


			I'm sorry, that really sucks 

Click to expand...



Its all good Aaron, it could be a hell of alot worse in my opionion.   :\  _


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 1, 2006)

oh and sorry about any spell errors, I suck at spelling.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _
> Aaron not trying to steal thread just answering question.  I've had a feeling that something has been wrong for the past few motnhs.  We are having a few issues at the moment, which are being worked on but I think that something had happened between her and her best friend.  Just from observing the way she acts and talks to her on phone.  So I decided to look at her text messages (normally would never do as I'm not a nosey person) and found a few that implied that something had happened.  Haven't said anything to her yet, as I love the hell out of her, and I want to be sure I'm not observing something that is just a private conversation about "girl stuff" or a humorus jest via text message.
> 
> But still what I saw doesn't seem to funny to me.  Either way though I'll manage to try and make it work...And if it don't we still have a strong friendship for one another, and I still have my children
> _



Oh wow. This really sucks. Hopefully, it is nothing. I know you didn't ask for advice, so forgive me, if you don't want it. Seems like maybe it is time to talk to her. I wouldnt mention your reading her text messages or anything. I would just ask her what's going on, she's been acting wierd, and reassure her that you love her and whatever it is you can deal with it together. Breakdown in communication is a bad thing in a marriage. Good luck man. It could be nothing more than "girl stuff". My marriage has twice hit rocky spots where I know I freaked out my husband with "acting wierd", and we are still together.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 1, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> Care to elaborate?  I imagine that would come as a big shock.
> 
> ...



I see a sitcom here. 

I may start the pilot script soon.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 1, 2006)

_


			
				Aurora said:
			
		


			Oh wow. This really sucks. Hopefully, it is nothing. I know you didn't ask for advice, so forgive me, if you don't want it.
		
Click to expand...



Its not a problem Aurora, advice is normally a good thing.  And I intend to speak to her once the water is a little more calm, as I don't want anything to get blown out of prorportions.  That and the kids need to be with Grandparents or something just in case.  That and it could just be nothing..*fingers crossed*..guess we'll see.. :\   _


----------



## fett527 (Dec 1, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh wow. This really sucks....



Huh, my first thought was "threesome, here I come!"


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 1, 2006)

_


			
				fett527 said:
			
		


			Huh, my first thought was "threesome, here I come!"
		
Click to expand...




    Yeah, but I don't like to share......I'm Greedy     _


----------



## grimwell (Dec 1, 2006)

Think of it this way, the worst case scenario is that your wife is a lesbian. She's not going to die of it so count your lucky stars. Best case is that she's straight and things just seem weird. Middle ground is that she's bi-sexual or in a 'curious phase' where she wants to explore things. It's still not terminal cancer no matter the case, so you can be thankful.

I don't have any real advice -- I think you are on the right path (find the right moment, make sure the kids are sheltered from any yelling by being at Grandma's, etc.). I lied, I do have advice. Just remember that no matter what her sexuality is.. you didn't make her that way or change her by being a bad husband. It is what it is, and there isn't any blame to be laid for whatever potential outcome there is.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 1, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> I lied, I do have advice. Just remember that no matter what her sexuality is.. you didn't make her that way or change her by being a bad husband. It is what it is, and there isn't any blame to be laid for whatever potential outcome there is.





   Thanks, I appricate the advice.  

   And also Thanks to the rest of you that have given me encouraging words.  Don't have many friends now a days, so its nice to be able to communicate with other people.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2006)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Huh, my first thought was "threesome, here I come!"



Somehow, I am not surprised


----------



## Aeson (Dec 1, 2006)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Huh, my first thought was "threesome, here I come!"



Isn't this most guys first thought? Second thought..."Where's my video camera?"


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 1, 2006)

_


			
				Aeson said:
			
		


			Isn't this most guys first thought? Second thought..."Where's my video camera?"
		
Click to expand...




     Not really in my case.  If you look at it as this;  you+your girl+her best friend=very much drama between all parties.  And trust me its no fun to be in that situation.  But to each his or her own_


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 2, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> Aaron not trying to steal thread just answering question.





Feel free, I'm done with it,.  I've just stopped caring about a bunch of things.  Don't have the energy any more.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Feel free, I'm done with it,.  I've just stopped caring about a bunch of things.  Don't have the energy any more.



Don't say that. That's terrible.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 2, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> Not really in my case.  If you look at it as this;  you+your girl+her best friend=very much drama between all parties.  And trust me its no fun to be in that situation.  But to each his or her own_



I see your point but not every guy is in the same boat your in.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 2, 2006)

_


			
				Aaron L said:
			
		


			Feel free, I'm done with it,.  I've just stopped caring about a bunch of things.  Don't have the energy any more.
		
Click to expand...




       Dude, I know you don't really know me but you shouldn't say things like that.  




			
				Aeson said:
			
		


			I see your point but not every guy is in the same boat your in.
		
Click to expand...




        You do bring a valid point_


----------



## BOZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I know a lady that lived down the road from my house that left her husband and children to live with another woman.  Her lesbian lover also left her husband and children.  The two husbands ended up moving in together (for financial reasons, not because they were gay).  Very strange situation.




wow, that can't be easy on the husbands, or the children.  i imagine as much as they got together for financial support, it was also for moral support as well.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Breakdown in communication is a bad thing in a marriage.




it's not just a bad thing; it's usually the worst thing.  it's the thing that leads to all the other bad stuff.


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Feel free, I'm done with it,.  I've just stopped caring about a bunch of things.  Don't have the energy any more.




Good sir ... I know it is painful and perhaps you have the dull numbness that comes after a poainful breakup still. But do not give up. Please! Giving up effectively CLOSES the door for anything else to come along that might be good - and in more areas than you might think. Cautious is fine, of course. But don't close the door!

For example, my brother recently got engaged. His last serious involvement was at the end of his Master's degree schooling and ended horribly - he was rudely dumped and the girl shortly thereafter married a fella twice her age. He was also quite crushed. With him it took some time, but now he is engaged to a wonderful young lady.

Some things just take time.... Please accept apologies if I am overstepping my bounds or making to free. I am clumsy with my words sometimes. It is meant well though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 3, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wow, that can't be easy on the husbands, or the children.  i imagine as much as they got together for financial support, it was also for moral support as well.




I don't know about the other lady's children, but the one I knew, her children were all old enough to understand the situation.  (I can't remember how old the kids were exactly when it happened but I think that they might have been about 20, 18 and 15 at the time)  That still doesn't make it a whole barrel of laughs but at least they weren't little kids who wanted to know why they had 2 mummies now.

It would have sucked to be the husbands though.  You'd be known as the guy that turned your wife gay.  Most guys are pretty proud of their "manlyhood".  Your wife running off with another woman would definitely take the wind out of your sails for a while.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 3, 2006)

_


			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		


			It would have sucked to be the husbands though.  You'd be known as the guy that turned your wife gay.  Most guys are pretty proud of their "manlyhood".  Your wife running off with another woman would definitely take the wind out of your sails for a while.

Olaf the Stout
		
Click to expand...




   Yeah, Thats does suck, and in my case is in the back of my mind.  But things are looking good for the chakken team   _


----------



## grimwell (Dec 3, 2006)

You've gotta turn that thinking on it's head. It's not that you are the man who 'turned her gay' it's that you were so damn good in bed that when she decided that she needed to branch out for something different another man just wasn't an option. Nobody could top your performance.

Plus, you have yet to confirm that anythings happening to worry over.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 3, 2006)

_


			
				grimwell said:
			
		


			You've gotta turn that thinking on it's head. It's not that you are the man who 'turned her gay' it's that you were so damn good in bed that when she decided that she needed to branch out for something different another man just wasn't an option. Nobody could top your performance.

Plus, you have yet to confirm that anythings happening to worry over.
		
Click to expand...




   Dude, I haven't laughed that loud or hard in a long time.  Thanks  _


----------



## grimwell (Dec 3, 2006)

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 3, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> You've gotta turn that thinking on it's head. It's not that you are the man who 'turned her gay' it's that you were so damn good in bed that when she decided that she needed to branch out for something different another man just wasn't an option. Nobody could top your performance.
> 
> Plus, you have yet to confirm that anythings happening to worry over.




That's a pretty good comeback.  It reminds me of one of the Chuck Norris jokes.

"When Chuck Norris has sex with a man it won't be because he is gay.  It'll be because he ran out of women."    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 3, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thats does suck, and in my case is in the back of my mind.  But things are looking good for the chakken team   _




I prefer the term "Team Chakken" but otherwise that's great news to hear.     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 4, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I prefer the term "Team Chakken" but otherwise that's great news to hear.
> 
> Olaf the Stout





   My bad, Score one for Team Chakken


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 4, 2006)

_Well I talked to her, and well the person that I thought was a girl is a guy......due to the fact that me and this guy ended up talking today.  Now I'm just......I dunno...This is bad, very bad..and I am unsure as to what I should do next.  Any idea's?_


----------



## BOZ (Dec 4, 2006)

oy!


----------



## Aurora (Dec 4, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _Well I talked to her, and well the person that I thought was a girl is a guy......due to the fact that me and this guy ended up talking today.  Now I'm just......I dunno...This is bad, very bad..and I am unsure as to what I should do next.  Any idea's?_



So, she is having an affair?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 4, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _Well I talked to her, and well the person that I thought was a girl is a guy......due to the fact that me and this guy ended up talking today.  Now I'm just......I dunno...This is bad, very bad..and I am unsure as to what I should do next.  Any idea's?_




Has anything actually happened with this guy or is has it just been flirting and banter?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 5, 2006)

_Okay, Here is what is going on.  As I stated somewhere above Gina and Myself having been having a few issues between us both.  I being the big thing, as I have anger issues, being somewhat emotionally detached and the lack of any good friends other then her.  These are things that have been an ongoing problem for at lest 2 years.  So we ended up separating for the time being about a month and a half ago.  Now we both agreed to this (me being more against then for) so we could take care of ourselves, to become better friends and if all worked out a better couple.  And I have taken action for myself by being more calm and taking anger classes, being a better dad, and more attentive to Gina.  But as you all have read the above I've thought that she had been getting involved with a woman.  

    Boy was I _________ wrong   .  I was using her phone yesterday to check my bank info and this person texted her while I was mashing buttons on the phone and saw the text.  So as Gina was asleep, I thought to myself "well go ahead and be nice and let this person know that she's asleep.  That let to multiple text messages between us after his reply was I she go upstairs and "take care of her".  (Hopefully you get the idea with that one) Then in the end this person wanted me to call, I didn't at first but after this person replied with that again.  I was like "fine, I'll call this chick so she can rag on me or just ask me a bunch of information that I'm more then sure she knows".....When I'll called I asked for her by name as a guy picked up and he was like "I'm Val"....So we talk after he tell me he's her boyfriend me being very calm as I don't want to threaten to hurt or destroy him.  And he starts to lie about something’s as I know Gina would never say that she doesn't have kids (which was the reason I didn't rush to judgment).  After our 16:55 minute talk, I head up stairs and speak to Gina to find out that she has seen him twice in the past month, and they have been had many phone and text conversion's, and she was going to tell me (which I do believe as Sunday night she got upset and had to think on something and wanted to talk about it yesterday).  As I personally thought that things were being to progress in a better fashion with us I was hurt.  She did call him a yell at him for lying to me about a lot of stuff, I was there for that much of there talk.  

    But she doesn't want a relationship at the moment, but wants freedom to be able to do as she wishes.  And she doesn't foresee this going any further than a friendship which is good I guess....That and I know she loves the hell out of me, and our relationship is more than the 4 years we were married, as we were best friends with each other 7 years prior to that.  She has guaranteed that she has no emotion attachment to him and that they have not had any sexual encounters.  Mainly just dinner and talking to one another.  And if they continue to date it will end up down the road as a friendship as she has told him that she is in love with me and that nobody else will do it for her.  

     Now I admit I put myself in this situation as much as she did as it would have been better coming from her then some _________ telling me a bunch of lie's to try and get me to do something stupid.  Points for me I guess....   But I feel this is just going blow over after sitting on it, and as Gina and myself are dating again (as one of the major reason for our split, No time for each other is always bad.  That and we made plans for our new second date for this Sunday) we will see what happens.  I realize this sound really weird or crazy.  But I Love the Hell out of her and as I told her yesterday, I will continue to make myself into damn good man not just for her but in general, and she will see (as she's seeing now) that she wants nothing more then me.     _


----------



## Aurora (Dec 5, 2006)

So, you are still seperated then?
Honestly, because I don't know what your wife is thinking/feeling, it would be hard to give you sound advice as to how this will work out in the end. From what you said, it sounds like she loves you and you love her. Things about my spouse drive me nuts, and vice versa. There are times that I feel unhappy, but I know that giving up on my marriage isn't the answer. The grass always looks greener on the other side, and that may be why she feels the need to "see someone else" during your seperation. Just to prove to herself that she has it best with you. There have been times that I have looked at my husband and thought maybe I would be happier with someone else and then I realize that it's just not true. No one will be able to put up wth me the way he does. LOL She may just need proof of the same thing for herself. My only advice I can give, is to continue working on the things that YOU know you need to change to make you a better man/husband/father. The fact that you are dating each other is a great thing. Making time for each other is very important. Let it be something you continue doing even after you have ironed things out and are officially back together. I find it easy to get stuck in the rut of life and routine and not spend enough time with my husband. When that happens our relationship suffers. Good luck.

edit: I do however, think she needs to be honest to all partes involved regarding her relationship with this other man. She needs to tell him the truth. If "dating other people" is permisable in this seperation then she shouldn't feel the need to hide it from you, but she needs to be honest to the guy she is "dating" as well.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not going to give you much in the way of advice as I think this is a pretty complicated situation as it without me muddying the waters.  I do think that it is strange that she is "dating" another guy and supposedly nothing is going on though.  I don't know what you consider dating but from a guy's perspective I wouldn't be going out with someone on multiple dates unless they were showing at least some sort of affection my way (i.e. kissing, I'm not suggesting anything more than that).

Olaf the Stout


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 5, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do however, think she needs to be honest to all parties involved regarding her relationship with this other man. She needs to tell him the truth. If "dating other people" is permisable in this seperation then she shouldn't feel the need to hide it from you, but she needs to be honest to the guy she is "dating" as well.




The funny thing is she did tell this guy that she doesn't want a relationship, and she just wants to date.  Also, the guy in question already new about me and enough about us (as our conversion he asked things about me that I knew he found out from Gina) and the fact that she was still in love with me.  And there would be no affection between them. That and he was just upset that she was with me that night and tried to get me to ruin anything I could have with her.  All he did was worsen the situation between them.  




			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I do think that it is strange that she is "dating" another guy and supposedly nothing is going on though. I don't know what you consider dating but from a guy's perspective I wouldn't be going out with someone on multiple dates unless they were showing at least some sort of affection my way (i.e. kissing, I'm not suggesting anything more than that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess if you're fine* with it then that's all that really matters.  Personally I don't think that I could deal with my wife dating another man (not that you have much choice in the matter), even if she did tell me that there was nothing going on between them.  Obviously my concept of "dating" is different to yours and your wife.  It's a pity that she had to wait until you had been married for years and had children together before she tried to decide if you were the only man for her.

I hope things work out for you Chakken.  Just make sure that she isn't using you to get the best of both worlds.

Olaf the Stout

* I think fine is very relative here.  Of course you're not over the moon about it but you seem to be able deal with it without resorting to violence.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 6, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I guess if you're fine* with it then that's all that really matters.  Personally I don't think that I could deal with my wife dating another man (not that you have much choice in the matter), even if she did tell me that there was nothing going on between them.  Obviously my concept of "dating" is different to yours and your wife.  It's a pity that she had to wait until you had been married for years and had children together before she tried to decide if you were the only man for her.
> 
> I hope things work out for you Chakken.  Just make sure that she isn't using you to get the best of both worlds.
> 
> ...




Thanks Olaf,
    I do appreciate you helping out   .  And I agree with you about her waiting until now to do this.  But I think that it will be better for us in the long run...(or at least I hope so)

And its hard not to get upset/angry but as I have issues in that department I feel I have just proved to everyone that I know here that knows whats going on that I am healing inside and don't have to get angry about minor/major things.  that and i couldn't dream of hurting her or the kids, that if something like that did happen.  I'd get owned, beat, by that woman.


----------



## grimwell (Dec 6, 2006)

My only thought is that you both should be seeing the same counselor -- or two counselors who work together and can help you both as individuals and as a couple. The key to everything going forward is good communication, and having a counselor in the process can really help out.

Beyond that, I wish you the best of luck. I wouldn't presume to have any good advice as to what you should be doing. I'm already impressed that you can admit your anger issues and are working on them. That's a great thing.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 6, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> My only thought is that you both should be seeing the same counselor -- or two counselors who work together and can help you both as individuals and as a couple. The key to everything going forward is good communication, and having a counselor in the process can really help out.
> 
> Beyond that, I wish you the best of luck. I wouldn't presume to have any good advice as to what you should be doing. I'm already impressed that you can admit your anger issues and are working on them. That's a great thing.





Yeah, we are planning a marriage counselor.  But thanks


----------



## Aurora (Dec 6, 2006)

I would just be careful Chakken. From what you have said, I seriously doubt this guy has his sights set on just being friends with your wife. If he is truly trying to sabotage your relationship (as you sad he did on the phone), he will take it even farther. I mean, like Olaf said, why would he willingly be a guniea pig unless he is secretly hoping that he won't just be a "test run". And if that is the case, he is going to be laying seeds of doubt in your wife's brain about your relationship. If he is charismatic enough, it could work too. Just be careful.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 6, 2006)

That true, and I will be watching this pretty close.  And yet not to close to become a snop.  But I don't like to say I play that game as he does.  But I am very stubbern and should it come to it won't go down without a fight.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Dec 6, 2006)

You know, this new stuff deserves its own thread... and a cameo appearance by Teflon Billy.  

All I have to say is, _seriously *messed UP!*_ Frankly, I don't see how what has gone on is repairable. "Just friends", my ass...  It will haunt the relationship from now on.  But that's just my opinion...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 6, 2006)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> You know, this new stuff deserves its own thread... and a cameo appearance by Teflon Billy.
> 
> All I have to say is, _seriously *messed UP!*_ Frankly, I don't see how what has gone on is repairable. "Just friends", my ass...  It will haunt the relationship from now on.  But that's just my opinion...




I agree.  I think that you should start a new thread on this.  Aaron L sorry for stealing your thread!      

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 6, 2006)

No need to apologize.  This is a lot more important than my stupid crud.  


I've been having really bad problems trying t get to sleep.  As of right now Ive been awake for 32 hours straight.  I woke myself up screaming the other night.  Ive been having horrible, awful dreams.  I felt like someone was in the corner of my bedroom, staring at me.  My mom said I used to get this a whole lot when I was little; she called them night terrors.  Ive been getting them since all this bullcrap happened.

I really hope this doesnt keep happening or I really dont know what Im going to do.  I havent had a decent nightts sleep in a month.


I really hope things work out well for you and your wife, Chakken.  At least one of us needs to be happy.


----------



## grimwell (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaron, you should get yourself some counseling as well. I don't mean to insult you, but your level of depression isn't healthy and I'd like to see you find some happy places in life.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 6, 2006)

grimwell said:
			
		

> Aaron, you should get yourself some counseling as well. I don't mean to insult you, but your level of depression isn't healthy and I'd like to see you find some happy places in life.



I am gonna have to agree with this wholeheartedly.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> No need to apologize.  This is a lot more important than my stupid crud.
> 
> 
> I've been having really bad problems trying t get to sleep.  As of right now Ive been awake for 32 hours straight.  I woke myself up screaming the other night.  Ive been having horrible, awful dreams.  I felt like someone was in the corner of my bedroom, staring at me.  My mom said I used to get this a whole lot when I was little; she called them night terrors.  Ive been getting them since all this bullcrap happened.
> ...




I still have dreams (or more like nightmares) from time to time where I wake either myself or my wife up from crying out in my sleep.  The scary part is that they're normally so vivid that they seem real.

The worst one I ever had was that I woke (or at least I thought I did) and I thought I could hear someone in the house.  I kept quiet and just listened.  Suddenly there was a pillow over my head as someone was trying to smother me to death.  Fortunately I woke up at that point.  What made it really scary for me though was that when I woke up from the nightmare the view I had of my room was exactly the same as the view I had in my dream just before someone tryed to smother me.  I didn't go back to sleep for quite a bit after that.

Lack of sleep really sucks though.  I have only had that trouble once, earlier this year actually, and I was amazed at how quickly something like that could depress me.  It's no fun at all.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaron,

   Your current problems are not any different from mine, (some aspects).  But the point is your problems are as important as mine.  I'll start a new thread...Just have to figure that one out.  But as for nightterrors, dude I've had those for 16 years.  The biggest piece of advice I can tell you is this, Should you wake and feel that you are still in a dream state close eyes and breath deeply for a while.  If you realize your dream during one, do something to alter your dream.  Hard to do at first but It seems to work for me.  But I do hope the best for you.  That and sorry about the thread theft....wasn't my intent just kinda happened.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 7, 2006)

_ummm....I need help with a new thread.  It won't let me do it....could somebody give me a hand._


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 7, 2006)

chakken98 said:
			
		

> _ummm....I need help with a new thread.  It won't let me do it....could somebody give me a hand._




On the forum screen (where you see all of the threads), there is a button titled "New Thread".  Click on that.  Then, you type up your opening post just like you'd type a reply in this one.  Make sure to include a title and category, and you should be set to go.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 8, 2006)

Started a new thread on this.  Added more information on whats going on.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=182396


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 8, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> No need to apologize.  This is a lot more important than my stupid crud.
> 
> 
> I've been having really bad problems trying t get to sleep.  As of right now Ive been awake for 32 hours straight.  I woke myself up screaming the other night.  Ive been having horrible, awful dreams.  I felt like someone was in the corner of my bedroom, staring at me.  My mom said I used to get this a whole lot when I was little; she called them night terrors.  Ive been getting them since all this bullcrap happened.
> ...




Are things getting any better Aaron?  Less pain, more sleeping?

Olaf the Stout


----------

